# Hemangiosarcoma Diet?



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am so sorry. That is what we heard to. But to tell you the truth we new jakes time was limited so we just let him have what he wanted and made him happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary


Have you tried googling it?
*I would definitely ask the vet.*

Kisses to Flirty!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally would fill her life with all the normally forbidden treats.

Whatever she enjoys and will eat. Meat is not only usually a treat but is high protein, no carb.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would also let her eat whatever she wants to. 
I really don't think there is such a thing as a Hemangiosarcoma diet. My boys were barely eating anything the last few days of their lives.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree. We never had time to even try a specific diet. Our babies got what they wanted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I agree*

I agree with everyone else, I would let Flirty eat anything she wants--
Good Stuff!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I was just thinking of Flirty yesterday and am so saddened to learn of her diagnosis. You guys have been through so much together and she's fortunate to have you guys as her advocate and caregiver. 

Our oncologists pretty much told me to let Hannah eat what she could/would with some moderation. 

I'm sending lots of good thoughts your way. Please give Flirty an extra hug from me.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We just discussed a cancer diet in class- and it was really only necessary for dogs who are incredibly thin and wasting away from the disease. Most dogs aren't in this state, so I would say feed your pup whatever she wants.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear Flirty's diagnosis.

I think I'd spoil her rotten, fill her days with as much fun and adventures as possible and let her enjoy eating whatever she wants. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We lost our Great Pyrenees, Shaggy to this last Sept. HOWEVER, we did not know he had hemangio. He was fine one day, dating normal, acting perfectly normal, the net morning he wouldn't even get up, got him to vet--ultrasound should the tumor o his spleen had ruptured and nothing could be done. Rather than let him suffere for a few hours we went ahead and had him sent to the bridge as we held him telling him how much we loved him. All this within a couple of hours of finding him not wanting to get up and go out first thing in the morning.

Our golden girl had an odd place on her leg, vet removed it, mast cell tumor, no clean edges, so another surgery to remove a larger area. I put her on grain free Taste of the Wild as I read avoid carbs. I did lose her 6 years later to lymphoma at age "at least 13) we had adopted her fully gorwn 12 years earlier.). But the MCT neve returned.

My Irish Setter was diagnosed with bone caner in his knee back in '97 It was the very, very aggressive kind and my vet actually expected that by the end of the week (this was on a Monday) he would not be eating and not able to get up. On the Friday he had been limping and we thought it was his arthritis (he was already past his 12th birthday) and by Monday he was dragging that leg.

We had our choice--amputate THAT day, give him a couple more days with us til he stopped eating and bring in in to leg him go, or do nothing and just let him go on his own. Our hears said amputate, but our common sense said no, not at his age and our vet had said there was no assurance it had not already spread. We opted to give him a couple of days here and then let him go. Our vet said he knew that was the choice we would make but he had to give us all of them.

Here it gets interesting. Boots love to go to "the beach", be it the real beachor to the bay where we go wade fishing. So I took him fishing with me and by the end of the 2ed day, he had learned a bunny hop and was no longer dragging that leg. Long story short

That few days turned into exactly 10 weeks. I took him fishing every single day and he would mess with crabs in shallow water, try to catch shore birds. He would sim around when I went to check my rod holders in mid thigh water. One day I caught an undersize flounder and had to take it back to shore to remove the hook. I released it in about 6" of water and he stuck his head under the water and came up with that stunned flounder--which he killed when it bit into it so hard to get it up. One day he pulled a nice speckled trout off my stringer.

AMD since he loved fruits and veggies, we let him have all the melon and tossed salad he wanted at night (when I had had a garden he would pill tomatoes, squash and bell peppers off the vines and eat them).His sweet tooth was worse than any kids and what we had for dessert, so did he. I would make him his own banana split complete with 3 toppings and cherry on top of whipped cream (tho no nuts on his). He would get his own strawberry shortcake, his own apple pie with ice cream.

I pass my vet's on the way to Redfish Bay and 2-3 times a week I stopped and took Boots in to get him weighed and for my et to watch (he didn't not charge me for this) and he would stand there and say "Sandra, I don't understand it, but we don't have to do it yet." (he still talks about "the old red man " 18 years ) Boots had put on a few pounds instead of losing. was all excited when he knew it was time to "go fishing" had was so active there for several hours every day, 7 days a week. Even went in light rain.

But the day came he spent less time in the water and being active and the next day by his action sI knew it was in his shoulder and I didn't hesitate. I gave him a big dish of Blue Bell Butter Pecan ice cream and my son and DIL took him to the vet for me--I could not do it and son said he would be with him til the end and Boots did love Ron. After they left I almost called to tell my vet I had changed my mind, but I knew tha would not be fair to him, so I let him go.

You just never know for sure. I would not change one thing I did different with any of them. I would try to cut back on carbs where I could, but at the same time, let her have her fav people foods that are low/no carbs. Even an extra week or two with her is worth it. I managed to have Boots 10 weeks instead of the few days my vet thought and what a fun filled time we had together for those weeks.

Prayers for your girl and hopefully you will have get some really unexpected fun time with her.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a new member of the hemangiosarcoma club, too. I only learned to spell the word on Friday.

Every source I've consulted, from blogs to the owner of our natural pet store, backs up a diet that is high in protein and fat while low in the simple carbs that will produce glucose and fuel the cancer cells. We're on a grain-free Fromm food right now, but we'll be switching. 

I'm still processing what is going on and reading as much as I can. Good luck to us all!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Jeannine PC99, regarding the diet, I read all of that too and I switched to a grain free high in protein and cut out the simple carbs. Flirty LOVED her new food and fruits and veggies. Why hadn't I done it sooner?!

What meds are Baxter on? We had Flirty on Yunnan Baiyo, CAS (mushrooms), low dose of prednisone and a probiotic for her tummy. If he is on Yunnan Baiyo, are you aware of the little red pill saved for suspected bleeds?

I made myself crazy reading as much as I can and worrying that I was doing the right thing and in the end, I wouldn't have it any other way. I know that I did all that I could for her after diagnosis. They are so special, how can you not want the best for them, right?


----------



## katynick (Jun 2, 2015)

I just lost my buddy on April 17th to this terrible cancer. We only had 1 month with him after his diagnosis but his cancer had spread to his liver by the time we caught it. But still--I tried everything. I did put him on a full human food diet immediately and tried to keep him away from sugar etc. For the last 2 weeks he became really picky and ate something different every day. One day he would eat chicken--the next he wanted nothing to do with it. Sometimes he only wanted his old dog food. By the end the only thing he would eat was certain dog treats. I tried to give him a paw bender the day before he passed but he only took a few licks of that. Sad but I knew then it was nearing the end. Truthfully, if I had to do it over again I would spoil him rotten and let him eat anything he wanted so he could have fully enjoyed that last paw bender.


----------



## katynick (Jun 2, 2015)

Jeannine PC99 If you pup's cancer had not spread then you may want to look into I'm Yunity. The University of Pennsylvania did a study with it that showed longer survival rates for dogs than dogs who had chem. It was a small study but they have a larger one ongoing now. I actually contacted the researcher and put Jake on it as soon as I could. It did not make a difference for him I don't think but again the cancer was already visible in his liver by the time we found it. If the spread is not evident in your pup then I would try this mushroom. It is expensive however.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

We wound up switching to raw late last week. I was intimidated, but felt like I had to do a crash course and dive in for Baxter's sake. He is LOVING it. We are actually having fun tracking down good quality proteins, too. 



katynick said:


> Jeannine PC99 If you pup's cancer had not spread then you may want to look into I'm Yunity. The University of Pennsylvania did a study with it that showed longer survival rates for dogs than dogs who had chem. It was a small study but they have a larger one ongoing now. I actually contacted the researcher and put Jake on it as soon as I could. It did not make a difference for him I don't think but again the cancer was already visible in his liver by the time we found it. If the spread is not evident in your pup then I would try this mushroom. It is expensive however.


We have heard about the mushroom from several sources! I'm a little nervous about starting it...we have an appointment with a holistic vet in a week or so to work out a mix of Chinese herbs for Baxter. I'm worried about a complication due to the interaction of therapies?

How did you know the dosage to give?


----------



## KW812 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My boy Jax has recently been diagnosed w/ H. as well... I've also heard/read about upping the protein & cutting down carbs. (We're not cutting them out entirely - he loves a little rice & chicken!)

Our vet did recommend Yunan Baiyo & I'm-Yunity (along with some other vitamins).

Anyone have experience with the I'm-Yunity?


----------



## katynick (Jun 2, 2015)

*I'm Yunity*

I did give Jake I'm Yunity for a couple of weeks after his diagnosis in March. Unfortunately by the time of cancer diagnosis it had visibly spread to his liver and most likely microscopically everywhere else. Too late but still - I tried. He actually became very picky about a week or two after diagnosis and refused to eat much and he was fighting me sticking the pill down his throat so I gave up. 
However before that I actually contacted the U of Penn and e-mailed back and forth a bit with the head of the project. I also did a lot of research online reading the research papers. 
If the cancer has not visibly spread to you dog's liver or lungs I would absolutely give this mushroom. It is a bit expensive but the preliminary research study has shown good promise with no complications. The current study which is ongoing now is testing to see if the mushroom in conjunction with chemo has an even better positive effect. Again, the research person told me that they are still in the middle of the study so there is no conclusive evidence but so far there have been no negative effects of combining the I'm Yunity and chem. This was in April. BTW_ when I first started giving it to Jake I would sprinkle it on his food or give it to him in a piece of meat or cheese and he ate/swallowed it fine. The U of Penn was very quick in responding to me and I am sure that if you want to contact them they will respond to you and your questions as well. 
If the cancer had visibly spread to other organs then my experience says it is too late for the mushroom to really help. But that is only my opinion from my experience.
Other than that I would not worry so much about diet. Let you guy enjoy everything he can--within reason. 
I am sorry about your diagnosis. It is an absolutely devastating cancer and very hard to deal with. Four months after Jake's passing I still cry. I wish you the best. Enjoy every minute you have with your boy.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Flirty was just diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. Any suggestions as to what we should be feeding her? I've read push the protein and cut the carbs, but I don't know how reliable that is.
> 
> We have an appointment on Saturday to get her staples removed so I will ask the vet, just thought I'd get some valued information from the Forum members.
> 
> Thank you.


There is a diet for fighting cancer in the 'Cancer Survival Book for Dogs' (I may have paraphrased) We used the diet for our girl. It is worth getting the book and reading!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

JeanninePC99 said:


> We wound up switching to raw late last week. I was intimidated, but felt like I had to do a crash course and dive in for Baxter's sake. He is LOVING it. We are actually having fun tracking down good quality proteins, too.
> 
> 
> We have heard about the mushroom from several sources! I'm a little nervous about starting it...we have an appointment with a holistic vet in a week or so to work out a mix of Chinese herbs for Baxter. I'm worried about a complication due to the interaction of therapies?
> ...


Don't worry about it. We did all the therapies at the same time and the mushrooms and yunnan did not interact. Yunnan is a blood thinner so you'd just want to watch giving your dog any anti inflam. drugs...as I recall.


----------

